# osacrs



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

what would be like the smallest tank for one oscar???? how about like a 29??? with heavy filtraion to keep water chemstry at the right stuff??? what you think????


----------



## Oneeyedgeckz (Nov 30, 2005)

Minimum size tank for an oscar is a 75 gallon. And thats just for one oscar with no other fish. They are cute and small when you see them at the local fish store but they grow super fast. They are messy fish so heavy fitration is a must. Read the sticky "Oscars 101" it's very informative.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=120976


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Seventy five gal minimum.

And that's with high filtration and no other fish.

Art


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

ok thanks i have just loved them sinse the first time i saw them and ihave read on them its jsut i dont have room for a 75 and and any way pops wont like that is just one fish


----------



## Oneeyedgeckz (Nov 30, 2005)

Shop around for a used aquarium. You can often find them way cheaper than buying new. Thats how I got my 140 gallon oscar tank. I got it for $300 w/stand & glass tops. Mine was also used for salt water (got it off of www.michiganreefers.com) before so I went through LOTS of vinegar to get it clean and had it running for a long time before I put my fish in it. Have had no problems with it. There are tons of fish forums around, I'm sure you could find one locally, & there's also craigslist & ebay.


----------



## mark102 (Apr 13, 2008)

oh, pops will like it when he grows 10'' in 7 months!


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

yea but i allways stop to look at oscars and he thinks they are ulgy and dumb but what ever. hoe about a 55 gallon???


----------



## Oneeyedgeckz (Nov 30, 2005)

You really should do at least a 75 gallon if you're not planning on getting a larger tank in the future. But, if it's just one oscar and no tank decorations when it gets bigger a 55 should be ok. With my fish I used a 55 gallon to start and after a couple months stepped up to a 140 gallon. Also, the footprint of a 55 is 48x12x18, a 75 gallon footprint is 48x15x24, not much difference in footprint but the extra space front to back and height will make for a happier oscar.

Also, I have 2 oscars that are about 5 years old, if I had one of them in a 55 gallon, it wouldn't be able to turn around because of how long they are.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

o becsaue my 55 i have no i mite have to get ride of becasue i mite get a 125 or its a 175 can not remmber but i woukld use the 55 for the oscar and the bigger tank for like a http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2 one of these guys they are my new favs


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree about the 75 gal. recommendation for an oscar by itself.
My 9" oscar is barely even a year old now, and he definitely looks like he'll fill out the tank quite nicely on his own---especially when I compare him to the older behemoths I see in some of the fish shops! You'll notice in my sig. that I've got a salvini tankmate in with mine. So far, so good, but it took a lot of experimenting to get this right---and neither of the fish are fully matured yet, so there's still no guarantees it'll work out in the long-run. So, to save yourself and your fish a lot of heartache, I highly recommend sticking with a single oscar with no tankmates in a 75 gal. tank. :thumb:



Oneeyedgeckz said:


> the footprint of a 55 is 48x12x18, a 75 gallon footprint is 48x15x24, not much difference in footprint


It should be noted that this appears to be in reference to a 75 gal. _tall_.
My standard 75 gallon is 48"L x 18"W x 20"H, which provides a significant increase in footprint size when compared to a standard 55 gal. tank. :wink:

BV


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

herny said:


> o becsaue my 55 i have no i mite have to get ride of becasue i mite get a 125 or its a 175 can not remmber but i woukld use the 55 for the oscar and the bigger tank for like a http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2 one of these guys they are my new favs


 8) You'll probably end up w/ only 1 fish in that 125g if you choose to get that *Nandopsis haitiensis *. Tankmates will be very difficult. Why not sell 'Pop' on the 125g & get the oscar as well as a couple of other semi-agressive similar sized cichlids?? Just a thought. 'T'


----------

